# jade/sleeper goby



## jARDINI (Sep 2, 2007)

i just purchased one of these gobys from my lfs. i put him in my very lightly planted 29g tank. the tank have a banana plant(HUGE) and 3 java ferns. i have 4 bolivian rams, 2 hujeta gars, 2 yoyo loaches, 1 unknown fish spiecies, and the goby. anyways this goby is so cool. yes he does ablolutely nothing but cool to look at


----------



## NoSvOrAx (Nov 11, 2006)

Gobies are great. Got a pic of him looking cool?


----------

